# كيف تعمل طائرة الأباتشي



## eng_kamel akrm (15 أبريل 2007)

المروحة الرئيسية مثبتة في اعلى الطائرة وتتكون من اربع شفرات بطول 6 امتار ويمكن لقائد الطائرة ان يتحكم في محور الدوارن وزاويته من خلال القاعدة الحاملة للمروحة ومن خلال التحكم في سرعة الدوران يمكن للطائرة الارتفاع او الهبوط او الثبات في الجو، كما يمكنه ان يجعل الطائرة تندفع للأمام أو تتحرك للخلف حسب زاوية مستوى الدوران مع سطح الارض. والشكل التالي يوضح القاعدة التي تتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية. 








*مخطط للأجزاء الرئيسية في طائرة الأباتشي* 








​ 

*صورة لطائرة اباتشي وقد تم تفكييك المروحة لتسهل عملية نقلها *​
وبهذا يمكننا القول ان طائرة الأباتشي هي عبارة عن طائرة هيليكوبتر ولكن مضاف إليها الكثير من الكماليات. والأن سوف ننتقل إلى نظام الاسلحة المتطور الذي نقل هذا الطائرة إلى مراتب متقدمة من الناحية التقنية. 





*طائرة الأباتشي AH-64A هي إحدى منتجات شركةبوينغ،تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمولجوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو فيالعمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصميمالأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العملليلا ونهارا، و بجميع الظروف المناخية. و تستعمل الأباتشي عدة انواع من الأسلحة وهي على النحو التالي:*​ 




 

*صواريخ الجحيم HellFire*​الهدف الرئيسي لطائرة الأباتشي في المعارك الحربية هو مهاجمة الدبابات والمدرعات، ولتحقيق ذلك فقد تم تزويدها بنظام اطلاق صواريخ متطورة جداً تسمى hellfire أو صواريخ الجحيم التي له القدرة على اختراق المدرعات وتدميرها. وكل صاروخ مزود بنظام كمبيتري خاص به للتحكم فيه وتوجيهه نحو الهدف. 








*صاروخ من نوع Hellfire اطلق من طائرة اباتشي في أحد التدريبات*​





*نظام توجه صوواريخ hellfire* 
صممت هذه الصواريخ لتكون موجه بواسطة اشعة الليزر حيث يقوم الطيار المسؤول عن المدفعية باطلاق شعاع ليزر باتجاه الهدف على الارض على شكل نبضات متقطع تعني اشارة مشفرة. 





*صاروخ Hellfire وتظهر اجنحة التوجيه *​
وقبل اطلاق الصاروخ فإن الكمبيوتر يعطي هذه الاشارات للصاروخ ويخزنها في ذاكرة كمبيوتر الصاروخ ليتم الاستجابة لها فقط، ويقوم الصاروخ من خلال مجس ضوئي بتتبع الاشارات الضوئية المنعكسة من سقوط نبضات اليزر على الهدف ويعمل كمبيوتر الصاروخ بحساب المسافة بينه وبين الهدف وتحديد المسار الذي سيسلكه للوصول الى الهدف، وذلك من خلال التحكم في الاجنحة المثبتة على جانبي الصاروخ عند الذيل، وذلك حتى يضمن ان يكون اصطدام الصاروخ بالهدف اصطدام عمودي ليكون له تأثير مباشر وقوي. 

*



*
*صاروخ موجه بالليزر ينطلق في اتجاه الهدف*​ 
​




*الصواريخ والمدفع الرشاش* 
بالاضافة الى صواريخ hellfire فإنه في بعض الاحيان يتم تثبيت صاروخين أخرين بدلاً من صاروخين من نوع hellfire ويسمى بصواريخ 2.75inch aerial وهذين الصاروخين يمكن اطلاقهم واحد تلو الأخر او اطلاق مجموعة من الصواريخ مرة واحدة حسب الغرض من ذلك. 





*على اليمين نشاهد قاذفة الصواريخ وبجانبه حاملة صواريخ Hellfire لطائرة اباتشي من طراز AH-64A*​
كما يمكن ان يكون رأس كل صاروخ يحتوي على مواد متفجرة وفي بعض الاحيان يكون داخل رأس الصاروخ مواد تعمل على اطلاق دخان كثيف بهدف التمويه والاختفاء، كما يمكن ان يثبت في الصاروخ صواريخ أخرى صغيرة الحجم تنفصل عن الصاروخ الرئيسي عندما تصل إلى هدفها. 
وفي حالة قرب الطائرة من الهدف تصبح تلك الصواريخ عديمة الفائدة ولا جدوى من استخدامها فيعتمد الطيار المدفعي على مدفع رشاش اوتوماتيكي عيار 30mm مثبت اسفل الطائرة وفي مقدمتها، ويقوم الطيار المدفعي بتوجيه الرشاش في اتجاه الهدف باستخدام كمبيوتر متطور يتحكم في موقع الرشاش واتجاهة. 








*المدفع الرشاش اسفل مقدمة الطائرة من طراز اباتشي AH-64A*​
ويتحكم في الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي ماتور كهربائي خاص يعمل على تحريك سلسلة الرصاص حركة دائرية لتمرير حزام الرصاص الذي يحمل 1200 رصاصة وتسحب كل رصاصة من الحزام بواسطة ميكانيكية خاصة شبيه بالمدفع الرشاش لتضع الرصاصة في المكان المخصص لاطلاقها ويستطيع الرشاش الاوتوماتيكي من اطلاق اطلاق 600 إلى 650 رصاصة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 














*كابينة القادة وفيها القسم الأمامي للمدفعي والقسم الخلفي لقائد الطائرة ونلاحظ ان القسم الخلفى مرتفع عن القسم الأمامي لكي يتكن قائدة الطائرة من الرؤية بوضوح.*​
تشبه طريقة قيادة طائرة الاباتشي قيادة الهيليكوبتر والتي تم شرحها في مقال سابق وتعتمد قيادة الاباتشي على اجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على السيطرة والتحكم في محور دوران المروحة الرئيسية والجانبية وكذلك سرعة دورانهما، بواسطة اجزاء ميكانيكية هدروكلوركية مدعمة بنظام توازن رقمي ليعمل بواسطة كمبيوتر ليساعد القائد في الحفاظ على توازن الاباتشي خاصة عند اطلاق القذائف. كما يمكن ان يقوم الكمبيوتر بالتحكم الكامل في الطيران والتحليق. 





داخل كابين القيادة في طائرة الاباتشي 








*طائرة اباتشي من طراز longbow ويظهر الرادار اعلى الطائرة* 








*صورة توضح المجسات المختلفة لطائرة الاباتشي*​

كما ان الطيار او المدفعي يمكنه توجيه الكاميرا في اي اتجاه بمجرد تحريك رأسه للنظر إلى منطقة او مشهد اخر فتتحرك الكاميرا المثبته على الاباتشي بنفس الاتجاه لتنقل ما يريد المدفعي مشاهدته عبرها. 





*صورة للخوذة التي يرتديها المدفعي ولاحظ العدسة المثبتة على العين اليمنى*​





افضل وسيلة لطائرة الاباتشي للحماية هو ان تكون بعيدة عن مرمى النيران، هذا بالاضافة الى امكانية الاباتشي ان تطير بقرب سطح الارض والاختفاء خلف اي جسم على الارض كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، كما انها مصممة للتخفي عن نظام رادار القوات المعادية باستخدام نظام تشويه يعمل على اخفاء وخداع راردار العدو فلا يمكن رصدها عبر الرادار.


----------



## جاسر (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع ماتع ... شكراً لك

تحياتي


----------

